# And so to Bournemouth...



## Boudicca (Jul 26, 2014)

So I have sold my very ordinary house in Brixton and am looking to buy something quite grand on the south coast with B&B possibilities.

I've chosen Bournemouth because it has sea, forest, young people as well as old people, and a bit of arty crafty stuff going on which might help me get established here.

I really really want to live a healthier lifestyle and I'm hoping uprooting myself will help me do that. The weather has been ridiculously good since I arrived here 10 days ago, everyone is tanned and in shorts and I feel like I am on holiday in Spain.

Meantime I am living in a temporary house share and getting used to being the lodger instead of the landlady. 

And I’m on my own and it’s going to be tough, so any thoughts on how to make this work, or anyone with similar experiences, or any urbanites in the area, let me know!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 26, 2014)

No advice but want to say congratulations and all the very best of everything. That is a very big, brave and adventurous move! Wonderful!


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 26, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> No advice but want to say congratulations and all the very best of everything. That is a very big, brave and adventurous move! Wonderful!


Thank you m'dear.


----------



## Manter (Jul 26, 2014)

How very exciting. Sorry I didn't get to see you before you went.... 

Any joy on the house front yet?


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> How very exciting. Sorry I didn't get to see you before you went....
> 
> Any joy on the house front yet?


Unfortunately the two properties I am most interested in are both owned by 80 year old stubborn buggers who won't budge on the price!


----------



## Manter (Jul 26, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Unfortunately the two properties I am most interested in are both owned by 80 year old stubborn buggers who won't budge on the price!


How frustrating :-( could you get surveys done and then show them how much work is needed?


----------



## madamv (Jul 26, 2014)

If you need any help, me and sparklefish and missdaisy are Bournemouth ites


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2014)

madamv said:


> If you need any help, me and sparklefish and missdaisy are Bournemouth ites



Yes, this, just PM anytime. Welcome to Dorset (well some say it's Hampshire but that's a conversation for another day!)


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2014)

You've definitely picked a good time to come too! Tbh, even on a gloomy winters day, much of the place looks pretty good.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 26, 2014)

madamv said:


> If you need any help, me and sparklefish and missdaisy are Bournemouth ites


That's very good news!  



sparklefish said:


> Yes, this, just PM anytime. Welcome to Dorset (well some say it's Hampshire but that's a conversation for another day!)



Thank you, that would be fantastic.  We can discuss the merits of Bondaweb?  (if I remember a conversation on the crafty thread correctly!)


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> That's very good news!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that would be fantastic.  We can discuss the merits of Bondaweb?  (if I remember a conversation on the crafty thread correctly!)



I love it!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 26, 2014)

Hurrah - I saw this thread earlier but was on my phone and thought I must tag sparklefish and madamv later to make them known to you, but they're already on the case   Anyway, you would all get on very well


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 27, 2014)

really admire you making this big more Boudicca
how are you finding being a lodger?
And whats your sort of time scale for getting a place?
maybe we need an urban day trip to bournemouth?  while its sunny


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 27, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> really admire you making this big more Boudicca
> how are you finding being a lodger?
> And whats your sort of time scale for getting a place?
> maybe we need an urban day trip to bournemouth?  while its sunny


My landlady is a similar age to me and says it's really nice to have a lodger who talks to her and doesn't hide in her room all the time. I have a decent sized room and my own bathroom. So as good as it could be, but I miss my kitchen equipment!

I want to buy as soon as I can, but the perfect house at the right price hasn't presented itself yet.

Day trip sounds great, would be great to see you down here.  The urban weekend has to wait until I've bought a house.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry no advice but how exciting! I just booked a campsite just south of the New Forest and was looking at pics of Bournemouth beach. Looks really lovely


----------



## madamv (Jul 27, 2014)

Bournemouth beach is fun but usually overcrowded in season.  A few metres either side makes all the difference.  There's the whole stretch to enjoy.  My best beach is sandbanks beach and to the right.  Or branksome dene chine.  

Which area are you currently staying in Boudicca? and where are you looking to buy?


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 27, 2014)

madamv said:


> Bournemouth beach is fun but usually overcrowded in season.  A few metres either side makes all the difference.  There's the whole stretch to enjoy.  My best beach is sandbanks beach and to the right.  Or branksome dene chine.
> 
> Which area are you currently staying in Boudicca? and where are you looking to buy?


I am still researching beaches and will add these to the list. 

I am staying in Bearwood, but hoping to buy further in.  I like Southbourne but it's expensive and the gardens are small, so the two on my shortlist are in Winton.  I may bore you with my property brochures over coffee some time.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2014)

An exciting new adventure.     I hope you get a lovely house soon.  I'd be up for an urban trip. I've never been to Bournemouth, although I claimed to have to two Bournemouthites once, before remembering it was Eastbourne I'd been to.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 27, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> An exciting new adventure.     I hope you get a lovely house soon.  I'd be up for an urban trip. I've never been to Bournemouth, although I claimed to have to two Bournemouthites once, before remembering it was Eastbourne I'd been to.


I just checked the trainline.com and there is a £15 summer day return.  I can pick up a car load of people from the train station and take you to the best beach.  

(Or the pub if its raining.  Not that it ever rains in Bournemouth.  Well, it did a couple of days ago, but I was on the beach near Weymouth and missed it)


----------



## madamv (Jul 27, 2014)

Hahhaha. It rains to be sure! 

Winton and charminster will be great for filling your place with foreign students all year round.  Charminster is a fun place with lots of bars and restaurants.   Certainly for easy beach access they are on the main bus route.  Bearwood is just up the road from me but it's the arse end of nowhere for youngsters....


----------



## colacubes (Jul 27, 2014)

I might be up for a day trip too   I haven't been to Bournemouth for nearly 20 years.  2 of my best mates were at uni down there so I used to occasionally visit and go to some dreadful clubs


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 27, 2014)

Sandbanks beach on a sunny Sunday afternoon.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 27, 2014)

Best of luck and enjoy


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 27, 2014)

Only been to Bournemouth once many years back, and went to a dreadful club and was ever so slightly off my face.  

Good luck in your new life, and hope you find the perfect property.


----------



## buscador (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, I would say, "Ooh, how brave!" except that I've met you so I know you'll find it easy to settle in, make friends and get your life sorted in the way you want to. 

Only been to Bournemouth once on a union conference many years ago. It was an eventful few days.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello Bournemouth thread.

Got the keys to my new house on Friday and my furniture arrives tomorrow.

If any of the south London drinks/craft club crew fancy a weekend trip, let me know, as I have lots of room and also need to practice my English Breakfast making skills.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 16, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Hello Bournemouth thread.
> 
> Got the keys to my new house on Friday and my furniture arrives tomorrow. <snip>


Congratulations.


----------



## onenameshelley (Nov 16, 2014)

*waves* Welcome to the South Coast, its gonna be a bit pants weather wise over the winter cos mainly its grey and damp but when the summer comes you wont regret being here, its wonderful. The beaches are wonderful, good food, good booze The Ringwood brewery tour is wicked if you love real ale and there are loads of places for good cider too and the new forest is near by too.

I loved London but I love it here more, hope you do too.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 16, 2014)

Hope you have fun etc in your new place Boudicca

Best of ... with the new ventures !


----------



## boohoo (Nov 16, 2014)

onenameshelley  - Boudicca will help you with your sewing needs!


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 16, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> *waves* Welcome to the South Coast, its gonna be a bit pants weather wise over the winter cos mainly its grey and damp but when the summer comes you wont regret being here, its wonderful. The beaches are wonderful, good food, good booze The Ringwood brewery tour is wicked if you love real ale and there are loads of places for good cider too and the new forest is near by too.
> 
> I loved London but I love it here more, hope you do too.


I've been here since mid July and the summer has been wonderful.  I keep saying 'it's great, but ask me again in January'


----------



## onenameshelley (Nov 16, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I've been here since mid July and the summer has been wonderful.  I keep saying 'it's great, but ask me again in January'


gimme a shout if you wanna meet up for a drink and a natter. Yeah January is tough but spring here is great especially if you like the countryside, those who have known me a long time still giggle at me wandering about in the countryside (in my bright red polka dot wellies I might add). xx


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> onenameshelley  - Boudicca will help you with your sewing needs!


No, you lot are going to come down and help me sew cool patchwork quilts for the bedrooms...

(Is there such a thing as a cool patchwork quilt?)


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2014)

Slave labour  

It would be cool to come and visit though


----------



## boohoo (Nov 16, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> No, you lot are going to come down and help me sew cool patchwork quilts for the bedrooms...
> 
> (Is there such a thing as a cool patchwork quilt?)



I definitely up for visiting and attempting patchwork!


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 16, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> gimme a shout if you wanna meet up for a drink and a natter. Yeah January is tough but spring here is great especially if you like the countryside, those who have known me a long time still giggle at me wandering about in the countryside (in my bright red polka dot wellies I might add). xx


Yes!

I came for a healthier lifestyle and I've bought waterproof trousers.


----------



## onenameshelley (Nov 16, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Yes!
> 
> I came for a healthier lifestyle and I've bought waterproof trousers.


Whoop, awesome news! you are better prepared than I was, I came here without a waterproof or winter coat and my dad couldn't stand watching me wander about in a denim jacket in the middle of winter, and went out and bought me one in the end, its like wearing a quilt.


----------



## Looby (Nov 16, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Yes!
> 
> I came for a healthier lifestyle and I've bought waterproof trousers.



Easy tiger!


----------



## Mapped (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't bother my grandparents  Its quite hard to do tbh as they're both over 90 and  deaf as a post and live in Boscombe by the malfunctioning artificial surf reef.

BoMo is nice, my dad lives there now and takes us out to some interesting places


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2014)

Congratulations on your new house!  xx


----------



## Bovine Juice (Mar 31, 2015)

Best beaches, pubs and all the history is 5 miles west, in Poole.


----------



## tim (Aug 5, 2021)

Assuming you're still there Boudicca, what is the mayor planning the to about the large marine animal issue?

Bournemouth beach closed after 'large animal' spotted in sea


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 5, 2021)

tim said:


> Assuming you're still there Boudicca, what is the mayor planning the to about the large marine animal issue?
> 
> Bournemouth beach closed after 'large animal' spotted in sea


The more tourists it eats, the better really.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 5, 2021)

Has Nessie gone on her hols?


----------



## tim (Aug 5, 2021)

The wo





WouldBe said:


> Has Nessie gone on her hols?



The wokesters at the RNLI have red-flagged the beach after reports of a shark sighting.


----------



## brecknock (Nov 20, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> So I have sold my very ordinary house in Brixton and am looking to buy something quite grand on the south coast with B&B possibilities.
> 
> I've chosen Bournemouth because it has sea, forest, young people as well as old people, and a bit of arty crafty stuff going on which might help me get established here.
> 
> ...


bournmouih is nice i lived their for years however i would recommend poole a much nicer place to live


----------

